# Buddy 6 weeks under weight



## Gaurav Jambholkar (Mar 30, 2017)

Got buddy 3 days ago. Does he look like he's 40days as the breeder claims or is he younger. Also he's just 4.4 pounds. Also does he look like a genuine German shepherd. 
Thanks


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

He definitely looks very young. Best practice is to keep the pup with their litter and mother until they are 8 weeks old. At a little over 5 weeks, thats very young for a pup to be separated from his litter. What are you feeding him? Has he been fully weaned? 

very cute, by the way.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes my friend, It seems for least 40 days course its ears are getting up. Its weight seems cool to me too. It is a beatiful puppy and a I Hope you be happy toghether. Take him to the Vet to see If he is in good condition too.


----------



## cherub737 (May 31, 2010)

Even if the 40 days is correct he is UNDER 6 weeks old (42 days)? He is too young to be apart and is missing crucial socialization/order from the dam and littermates. At 4.4 lbs. I would be concerned to keep him warm and well nourished. I would also be concerned for his immunity, or lack of, and would be very careful as to his exposure. He does look like a GSD...I had a male in the past and as a pup had similar coloring and he ended up with a deep beautiful coat. Do you know why the breeder placed him so young? I think too young to be left out anywhere on his own. Have you physically seen where he came from? Is he able to eat OK? What is he being fed? No stool issues? At any rate, I think you are correct in being concerned and I would do the vet check for assurance. He really is a cute little guy and I bet won't stay little for long. Wishing you the best of luck with him!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Did you meet the parents? It looks like he is outdoors. A puppy that young should be kept inside and away from places other dogs might go until he has all his shots.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Everything about this screams "backyard breeder".


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm guessing this is not in the US or Canada.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry to say but will -- this pup looks to be around 4 1/2 weeks , possibly younger - just beginning weaning.

he looks light as tissue paper - skin and bones and fluff 

he doesn't look well nourished from nursing either -- 

the expression has no spirit , no energy and for a pup that is just wrong 

here is a thread well worth looking at from page one and on 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-litter/676530-t17-working-dogs-litter-7.html 

it shows a nicely documented weekly report of a litter of pups basically from days old to ? 7 weeks or so


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sad pup. Take him to a vet. Where are you located? He needs puppy formula. Or at least raw goat mild mixed in with his food. What food do you give him?


----------



## Gaurav Jambholkar (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you for the overwhelming response.
Unfortunately in India, I don't think there are regulations for breeders and even if there were, they won't be strictly enforced.
Even I didn't know any better as he's my first puppy.
I'm keeping him indoors until he's fully vaccinated.
He's having pedigree 3-4 times a day as the breeder said he had given him the same stuff. is pedigree good enough or should I supplement his diet with something more. Should I switch to royal canin food. The first day I bought him, he barely had any food,but he was eating normally the next day on wards.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry to report that pedigree and royal canin are not at all good products

what else do you have available in your country?

can you get some whole , (preferably raw ) goat milk ?


can you give him some ground goat meat and paneer?


----------



## Gaurav Jambholkar (Mar 30, 2017)

carmspack said:


> sorry to report that pedigree and royal canin are not at all good products
> 
> what else do you have available in your country?
> 
> ...


is cow or buffalo milk OK? goats milk is had to come by
i can definitely give him meat and paneer.
also can you suggest some good brand of foods for him, ill try to find them here.
thanks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know about buffalo milk (THAT would be hard to come by here in North America!), but Cow's milk is a no. Puppies (and that goes for older dogs too), can't digest the lactose (milk sugar) in cow's milk, and get diarrhea. You want to avoid that if your pup is already underweight, and it can be dangerous with little puppies.

Can you get Farmina dog food? I think other posters from India were saying that it is available, and from the ingredient list, it sounds like a good quality food. 

There are much better foods available than Royal Canin, but it is still better than Pedigree, or an inadequate home-made diet. So get some Royal Canin if nothing else is available to you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Gaurav Jambholkar said:


> is cow or buffalo milk OK? goats milk is had to come by
> i can definitely give him meat and paneer.
> also can you suggest some good brand of foods for him, ill try to find them here.
> thanks


Can you write up of the brands that are available to you? Look at the ingredients (check out Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor)
What kind of raw meat do you have access to? Yoghurt to support his gut system. Do not give him cooked bones.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

water buffalo milk is phenomenal .

I enjoy it for myself . Much higher nutrient profile than domestic cow's milk.

the "buffalo" is not bison -- it is water buffalo .

the very best and gourmet mozzarella is actually made from water buffalo milk .

I am so lucky to find organic buffalo milk at Nature's Emporium - just north of the city (Toronto)

cow's milk is a no for dogs and people -- when HOMOGENIZED and pasteurized - No problems with
RAW milk - which once again I have enjoyed .
Once you try it you feel the difference and crave it .

the lactose issue is easily remedied by providing enzymes which break down that sugar. Lactase is the enzyme required. 

OR -- you ferment the milk . Paneer is a fermented milk much like cottage cheese , enzymatically changed .

fabulous soured or fermented milk such as buttermilk, chaas , daahi, lassi . You can shave some fresh turmeric root , or ginger , or pound some peppermint leaves all which add benefits.

I love the Arabic version - laban , leben (seen both spellings) cold and with mint . So refreshing .

If you make it yourself - don't add salt.

Kefir is pretty much a version of the same - it is fermented milk. 
We tend to know it as almost dessert like.

Live fermented milk is very beery . Don't shake. Careful when opening.

I remember getting one REAL , super-tasty fermented kefir some years back - long before it became familiar
at the grocery. 
I drove home on a warm late spring day . Well the enzymes woke up just like the leavening of bread dough - the lid was under pressure and floosh - explosion of milkiness all over the inside of the van I had . 

That product is found at many Whole Food, Nature's Emporium, Ambrosia , Noah's Ark etc etc. Those are some of the bigger ones that I visit.

Nothing beats water buffalo .

if Royal Canin is all there is we can make it work by adding to it .

(my next regional cuisine of India is Kerala style --- love it)


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I just want to add a reminder that if you give a dog kefir, get unflavored and unsweetened, just plain. I use plain Greek yogurt instead.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

long before "greek yogurt" became a thing there were other ethnic pressed yogurts available.

a lot of what you buy as "greek yogurt" isn't drained or pressed yogurt - it has gums and stabilizers

India has lots of fermented food stuffs


----------

